# A receipt for payment was sent



## chipmaster (Mar 29, 2014)

My gf's ex filed for taxes and had a part of his refund withheld for past due child support. We are in Michigan.

When she called the FoC phone number automated service it said a receipt was sent for $1260 for child support on March 16 for the docket in which he was the non-custodial parent on March 16th 2018.

It has been exactly 16 weeks and nothing has shown up on her US Bank Reliacard Debit card. I thought the funds are help for only 30 days. Some people say they are held for 4-6 weeks. Her ex is unmarried and filed single. Yesterday was 6 weeks.

Does anyone have any experience with this kind of situation. We would really appreciate that.


----------

